# spiele kostenlos downloaden



## heimhilfe (22 Januar 2010)

wer kennt eine kostenlose downloaden seite für spiele wie my play city   danke für jede seite


----------



## anti-Web.de (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: spiele kostenlos downloaden*

:-pja, du sollst in google suchen, also lieber nicht auf Deutsch(um Abzocke zu vermeiden)


----------



## bernhard (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: spiele kostenlos downloaden*

Das geht garantiert in die Hose. Ausländische Banditen sind nicht besser als deutsche. Einfach findbare Gratisprogramme beherbergen oft Malware, wenn man die Vertrauenswürdigkeit der Quelle nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen kann.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: spiele kostenlos downloaden*

Das mindeste, was einem mit solchen Gratis-Spielchen blühen dürfte, ist, dass man sich "Spyware" einfängt. Das sind kleine Spionage-Kobolde, welche das Browserverhalten ausspionieren und z.B. die Webseiten "nach Hause telefonieren", auf denen Du gewesen bist.

Es gibt aber auch sogenannte "Browser Helper" und andere Dinger, die krempeln Dir dann gründlich den Browser um, so dass Du auf viele Webseiten gar nicht mehr draufkommst, oder dass Du auf einer ganz anderen Webseite landest, als auf der, die Du aufgerufen hast.

Im Extremfall kannst Du Dir einen Trojaner einfangen, dann wird Dein Rechner offen wie ein Scheunentor, und ein fremder Hacker kann damit alles machen, was er will. Dein Onlinebanking manipulieren, Spam über Deinen Rechner verschicken, kriminelle Webseiten auf Deinem PC betreiben und ins Internet stellen, ohne dass Du es merkst.

Von Software, deren Quelle und Seriosität man nicht kennt und einschätzen kann, lässt man tunlichst die Finger weg. Das gilt insbesonderen von verlockenden Angeboten wie kostenlosen Spielchen etc.
Merke: umsonst arbeitet kein Programmierer und kein Webseitenanbieter. Bei solchen Sachen ist fast immer was im Busch.


----------



## heimhilfe (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: spiele kostenlos downloaden*

lade schon 1 jahr ca bei MY PLAY CIDY und bin sehr zufrieden nur dachte ich es gibt noch andere  downloaden seiten aber danke .


----------

